# St. Marys Asylum Stannington - November 09



## DrSquiggle (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This my first post so go easy on me!

I am sure by now you will all know about St. Marys in Stannington Morpeth so I won't bore you. I will just share the photos from my recent visit with a couple of mates!

What I can tell you from looking at older photos of this place is that it looks much the same, perhaps a little more aged!. I guess because this place is not exactally on the door step and the fact it has security has prevented the chav.. from destroying it!

On our vist to St. Marys we decided to go early so we go there for 6am.... it was a little too early to be honest! It was still pitch black! Just to give you an idea of the size of this place, we were there until about 3pm and had only really covered about half of it!


One of the wards







Watch the paint it's falling like snow from the roof!






The Great Hall






One of the main corridors






Kitchen! (yum)






Watch of someone has dropped some salad in the dinning room!! 














Another spooky corridor






This corridor used to lead to Snips the hair saloon but it has been bricked up at the bottom






Found this section of tunnels in the basement - Didn't go any further down incase of asbestos or Ghosts!






This door lead up from the basement to the court yard but it was nailed shut!






The steps at the bottom of this room lead to the basement!










Love it!










Another awsome corridor






Had myself convinced this was a bullet hole!






Rotten room..






Is that right?






Someone didn't take kindly to the surveillance then?






These are some of the solitary rooms, patients names were still on the doors!






Someone's been here a while...






Too us ages to find the legandary Snips hair dressers!






This is favorite corridor... all that peely paint!!!






Found the boiler house and workshop..














Just when we didn't think we were going to find it.....






Amazed we got to and into the Church










Took a few shots as we were leaving.. They are a little over HDR'ed...Soz














I hope you like the photos. If you live near this place and havn't been before, it's well worth a visit....

Enjoy....



[


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellant first report there.Looks like you covered the important parts and for me,I havent seen pics of the chapel before.Well done.


----------



## Gphotography (Dec 6, 2009)

What a stunning place & your photos are really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mookster (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome photos, really like them a lot


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, got to say that you've put together a great report. Enjoyed looking at your photos.

Keep up the good standard Dr. S!


----------



## Krypton (Dec 6, 2009)

You have covered it amazingly well for a first report.

well done and welcome

Jack


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 6, 2009)

yeh nice report mate good pictures


----------



## DrSquiggle (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the positive messages guys, I really appreciate it! Been to a couple of other interesting places recently so more to come!


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice report bud, I've been there at least 4 times, and theres bits you've shot there I've never seen before.


----------



## losttom (Dec 6, 2009)

Great 1st report, looks like a good site


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 8, 2009)

Great first report & some cracking photos, looks like you got to see a fair bit!


----------



## SONAR (Dec 8, 2009)

great stuff man


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 9, 2009)

top report and pics!

Love this place,still cant find all the places there I see on piccies on here,despite 4 visits,well done!!!


----------



## the|td4 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice report guys, I'm pleased you managed to get a good wander around the site, the boiler rooms are a lot drier than they used to be and those tunnels still give me the fear, the further through you go the worse they get.

Nice work !


----------

